# Sleep, how much is too much?



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

I know weird question, but my hedgie has been sleeping almost all day, i woke her up twice, once at 4pmish for 10 minutes then again at 9pmish for 5 minutes. I turn the lights on at 8 and turn them off at 9.

She's still asleep and its 1:30am right now. How much sleep is too much sleep? Her cage has been staying between 74-78 all day (temperatures based on where's farthest from the heating lamp so i know the whole cage is getting the heat)

She's 5 and a half weeks old.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

some babies sleep up to 22ish hours a day. she will probably wake up between 3-5am and go back to bed between 5-7am, just guessing, but that seems to be favorite hours of a lot of babies


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Okay phew lol Im turning out to be a paranoid hedgie mumma :lol:


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

it's normal. better to ask then drive yourself crazy wondering and worrying


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Babies can sleep 23 hours a day.
Also, she's not going to wake up during the day.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Well I knew she wouldnt be up during the day but 1:30am isnt "day" it's still dark. I woke her up at 9pm and she just kept rolling back into her sleepy ball and falling asleep so I was concerned about hibernation. I woke up today with only one spot on her wheel, but she ate all her food last night so maybe she just slept her night away?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Yep. Amelia would wake up, climb into her wheel, run for a little bit, stuff her furry little face, then go back to sleep.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Funiest thing, I went to spot clean her cage and clean her wheel and i didnt hear any huffing while I was cleaning around her igloo so I looked through the little holes at the top and didnt see any quills lol so I was like... :shock: where's my baby! I went to put the igloo back down on this strange looking bump in the fleece and i hear "FFFFTTFFFFTT" :lol: 

Silly baby girl, I can't wait til I get my real fleece so I can cut up the one I have right now and make a dig box!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Christemo said:


> Babies can sleep 23 hours a day.
> Also, she's not going to wake up during the day.


It's actually pretty common for babies to wake up during the day for a bite to eat, based on my personal experience and what I have learned here.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, it's very normal for a baby to get up during the day and eat, drink and possibly even have a run on the wheel. The elderly often do it too.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a 5 month old who recently went through a growing spurt. She was not only up during the day to get a bite to eat, but she was up relatively frequently. She even moved her food bowl over to her bed so that she could eat without having to get out of bed!


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

> She even moved her food bowl over to her bed so that she could eat without having to get out of bed!


That made me laugh so hard! Yeah my hedgie gets up during the day quite a bit lol :lol:


----------

